# Which one of you yahoos asked for cold weather?



## tfdchief (Jan 31, 2013)

Yesterday's high was in the 60's.  Predicted low tonight.......0 !!   Lovely
I am ready though.  Fires are rippin and the copper tubs are full.  Bring it on.  Still wanta know the answer to my question though.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 31, 2013)

Scott did it.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 31, 2013)

60 one day, with the windchill -10 two days later.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 31, 2013)

4 above right now,today's high was 7. -8 by morning,winds finally died down after 2 days.May see 40 by Monday,not holding my breath however.


----------



## tfdchief (Jan 31, 2013)

Thistle said:


> 4 above right now,today's high was 7. -8 by morning,winds finally died down after 2 days.May see 40 by Monday,not holding my breath however.


It just got here this afternoon.  Started dropping like a rock about 2:00 PM.


----------



## fishingpol (Jan 31, 2013)

I did. I need more ice to fish on.  A lot melted at 60yesterday.

Bluebirds came through at work today and checked my nesting box that I have up.  They are screwed.


----------



## tfdchief (Jan 31, 2013)

OK, now we know who did it, I will leave it to the Mods to decide the punishment


----------



## ScotO (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm sorry, Chief......BB is right, it was me.....
I cant help it, I need it for maple syrup season here in a couple of weeks........
But on a serious note, WOW what a dramatic shift!  Same thing here, went to bed last night it was in the upper 40's and pouring rain, woke up to almost an inch of snow on the ground and 30°.  Sitting around low 20's now and lotsa wind.

A huge ash tree fell on my buddy's truck, job trailer, and the corner of his barn last night at 2:30am.  Luckily, nobody got hurt.


----------



## ScotO (Jan 31, 2013)

L





tfdchief said:


> Yesterday's high was in the 60's.  Predicted low tonight.......0 !!   Lovely
> I am ready though.  Fires are rippin and the copper tubs are full.  Bring it on.  Still wanta know the answer to my question though.
> 
> View attachment 91678
> View attachment 91679


Love those hearths, Chief.  Looks mighty cozy right there!

You can thank me for the freezing cold weather now that you have the fires cracklin'!


----------



## gmule (Jan 31, 2013)

Wasn't me. 
But I have been begging for a blizzard


----------



## begreen (Feb 1, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> A huge ash tree fell on my buddy's truck, job trailer, and the corner of his barn last night at 2:30am. Luckily, nobody got hurt.
> 
> View attachment 91690
> View attachment 91691


 
OUCH!


----------



## Woody Stover (Feb 1, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Scott did it.


Can't he just go up north and sap some trees for a couple months instead of bringing this curse down on all the rest of us?


----------



## Jack Straw (Feb 1, 2013)

A huge ash tree fell on my buddy's truck, job trailer, and the corner of his barn last night at 2:30am.  Luckily, nobody got hurt.

View attachment 91690
View attachment 91691

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/quote]

That will buff out!


----------



## jharkin (Feb 1, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I'm sorry, Chief......BB is right, it was me.....
> I cant help it, I need it for maple syrup season here in a couple of weeks........
> But on a serious note, WOW what a dramatic shift! Same thing here, went to bed last night it was in the upper 40's and pouring rain, woke up to almost an inch of snow on the ground and 30°. Sitting around low 20's now and lotsa wind.
> 
> ...


 
Ouch buddy...hope insurance buys him a nice shiny new truck. At least he gets a years wood out of it


----------



## ScotO (Feb 1, 2013)

jharkin said:


> Ouch buddy...hope insurance buys him a nice shiny new truck. At least he gets a years wood out of it


actually that wood MAY end up in my stacks.....I told him if he wants it cleaned up to call me, he's deciding what he's going to do.  He doesn't heat with wood.


----------



## northwinds (Feb 1, 2013)

-10F.  Wind chill warnings to -25F.   Two stove day.


----------



## jharkin (Feb 1, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> actually that wood MAY end up in my stacks.....I told him if he wants it cleaned up to call me, he's deciding what he's going to do. He doesn't heat with wood.


 
Oh you $(#(#)*#@*&        The only present the storm gave me was a bunch of pine branches.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 1, 2013)

I cannot tell a lie . . . it was me as well.

1. I'm going on vacation in a few weeks and if I'm going to pay to go somewhere warm, by golly I want to leave an area that is miserably cold so I can feel as though I'm getting my money's worth.

2. I was hoping to get at least one more snowmobile ride in this year . . . although right now we need the cold AND a lot more snow since it looks pretty barren out there.


----------



## MishMouse (Feb 1, 2013)

It was -26.7 actual temp this morning with just a light breeze.
Schools were on time and on schedule with no delays.
Today I am getting the cord fixed to the block heater, found out yesterday that it wasn't working properly causing some starting issues.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 1, 2013)

Looks like tonight we're at -1 with a windchill of - 22, glad we have some beech ready.


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 1, 2013)

Well, so far, it looks like a bunch of yahoos to blame.  Hope you are all happy.  Low of 6 here last night and the same predicted for tonight.  If I have to go out for a structure fire Jake, I am going to come looking for you.   The rescue in that wind and cold yesterday wasn't much fun either.  But that's ok, you just go sit in the sun where it is warm.


----------



## Shane N (Feb 1, 2013)

MishMouse said:


> It was -26.7 actual temp this morning with just a light breeze.
> Schools were on time and on schedule with no delays.
> Today I am getting the cord fixed to the block heater, found out yesterday that it wasn't working properly causing some starting issues.


 
*waves* I live very close to you. But it was -32 here.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 5, 2013)

- 14 this morning with no windchill. They are calling for 6-12 inches of snow from Friday - Saturday, last time they called for snow we never received the 6-8 they called for.


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 5, 2013)

zap said:


> - 14 this morning with no windchill. They are calling for 6-12 inches of snow from Friday - Saturday, last time they called for snow we never received the 6-8 they called for.


Well, good luck Zap,  It sounds like it could be rough if you get it all.  I won't worry too much, 'cause I know you are ready.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 5, 2013)

tfdchief said:


> Well, good luck Zap, It sounds like it could be rough if you get it all. I won't worry too much, 'cause I know you are ready.


I would actually like more snow so we can do some cross country skiing again. We'll get some wood in before it hits on Friday.

Even though it's cold out the February sun feels nice, looks like we have this winter beat!


----------



## corey21 (Feb 5, 2013)

All the snow is gone here and what muddy mess. Looking like the shoulder season starting back here.


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 5, 2013)

corey21 said:


> All the snow is gone here and what muddy mess. Looking like the shoulder season starting back here.


Fear not Corey, it'll be back.  But I am like you, I don't like mud in the winter.


----------



## corey21 (Feb 5, 2013)

tfdchief said:


> Fear not Corey, it'll be back. But I am like you, I don't like mud in the winter.


I hope your right. I am not looking forward to so many cold starts with the stove but it is looking that way.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 5, 2013)

corey21 said:


> I hope your right. I am not looking forward to so many cold starts with the stove but it is looking that way.


I had about one face cord of kindling ready for this year, most of it is still left. It's been a cold one since September up here.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 5, 2013)

I did ,cuz i got tired of sweatin every day. The equator seems to be moving northward. We are living in North Carolina now instead of Pa. Dont worry soon spring will be here and this Ground Hog predicts 8 more months of sweatin .


----------



## jharkin (Feb 5, 2013)

And yet, this afternoon the forecasters here in Boston have decided that Friday might serve up the biggest snow since December 2010. We shall see....


----------



## corey21 (Feb 5, 2013)

Seasoned Oak said:


> I did ,cuz i got tired of sweatin every day. The equator seems to be moving northward. We are living in North Carolina now instead of Pa. Dont worry soon spring will be here and this Ground Hog predicts 8 more months of sweatin .


I am not looking forward to summer i wish i could skip it.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 5, 2013)

jharkin said:


> And yet, this afternoon the forecasters here in Boston have decided that Friday might serve up the biggest snow since December 2010. We shall see....


From what I saw u might get two feet of snow!


----------



## jharkin (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm in that 8-16 circle


----------



## begreen (Feb 6, 2013)

Ugh, never eat brown snow! (or yellow snow for that matter).

Red snow otoh, can be yummy.


----------

